
Linus Torvalds drops Intel and adopts 32-core AMD Ryzen Threadripper on his PC - fortran77
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/24/linus_torvalds_adopts_amd_threadripper/
======
btgeekboy
Already being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23295975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23295975)

------
sytelus
We been hearing about Threadripper a lot. How well this works for Windows?
Does it make CPU bound ML/DL/data science computation better? Any good
benchmarks in this area to look at?

